
Flickr Album Sorter - scraft
https://www.flickr.com/services/apps/72157706289889785/
======
scraft

      1. I travelled the world for a year. 
      2. During that time I took lots of photos (around 10,000). 
      3. I put them into albums per city (around 150).
      4. I wanted the photos in date taken order per album.
    

Sadly Flickr doesn't provide a nice way of doing this, you can edit (organize)
each album, one at a time, and set the order to date taken. But if you later
add another photo, it will just go at the end (and not maintain the date
order). I found this to be quite a pain, and as the number of albums
increases, it just gets worse and worse.

I thought when I get back from travelling I'll write something to fix this,
and to my surprise, I actually did just that. The source code is here:

[https://github.com/Scraft/flickr-album-
sorter](https://github.com/Scraft/flickr-album-sorter)

And the online implementation is in the posts link, I mentioned it on the
Flickr help forums (as I have seen various people over the years asking for
this) however no-one, other than me has actually used it! I was hoping to get
a few more users before posting to Hacker News, so I could fix up any
problems, see how much load the server can take etc. But given the lack of
enthusiasm on the Flickr forums, I figured I would risk a post here!

It is my first personal project to be posted on Hacker News, constructed
criticism very much welcome, my day job is working with code, but not stuff
like this, so all a learning process! I went for Python + MySQL as I have a
web host that I can access that allows me to run CGI and I typically use PHP
and dislike it (much prefer Python) so I jumped through a lot of hoops to get
it working this way (knowing full well if it was a service which was being
accessed with huge volumes of people, it would need to be written in something
more fashionable, like NodeJS).

